# Cavapoo pics



## Turi

Hertfordshire hobby breeder of Cavalier x Miniature Poodle Cavapoos. 

Turi x


----------



## embee

Cute, cute, cute - love the one with the apricot head and ears  Are you having one of just visiting breeders?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

VERY CUTE!  Same question as above haha


----------



## Turi

No we're not having one from this litter - just visiting for now . Got to move house first! They were very sweet - real little piranha teeth hence my face in one of the photos!!! 

The breeder is waiting for her other bitch to go into heat - is the sister of the current mum. However, if we were to get a Cavapoo I'm don't think we'd get a puppy from this breeder. I asked about all the vital health checks and she was a bit vague... a good experience nonetheless. 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo

They are cute ... I like the look of the black and tan pup ... I haven't got a cavapoo, but I know someone who l dlike one .. basically they like the size ... were you pleased with the home breeder? I know someone who would appreciate your feedback


----------



## JoJo

Ok you have answered my question .. I would only want to tell my friend about good home breeders lol ...


----------



## Turi

Funnily enough JoJo, the black and tan was my favourite too. I wish I'd got a better photo as it had white feet too - such an interesting looking pup! 

As for whether we'd use this breeder if we decided on a Cavapoo, I don't think so no as the breeder didn't appear to do the necessary health checks. However, we have found a breeder that is transparent about the potential health problems in Cavaliers in Devon. Google Pound Lane Cavapoos. 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Yes make sure health checks are explained clearly, any breeder who has done the relative checks & passed will have no problem sharing this with you!


----------



## JoJo

Turi said:


> Funnily enough JoJo, the black and tan was my favourite too. I wish I'd got a better photo as it had white feet too - such an interesting looking pup!
> 
> As for whether we'd use this breeder if we decided on a Cavapoo, I don't think so no as the breeder didn't appear to do the necessary health checks. However, we have found a breeder that is transparent about the potential health problems in Cavaliers in Devon. Google Pound Lane Cavapoos.
> 
> Turi x


Thank you ... I will have a look, as you know I like well bred puppies, so I wouldn't want to point any friend in the wrong direction .... I will highlight the health testing and the things I look for when searching for a puppy... 

Oh Victoria .. it is so exciting getting a puppy .. so are you planning a puppy for next year?


----------



## Turi

JoJo, if your friend is interested in Cavapoos, the main health issues with Cavaliers are:

*Syringomyelia*, a neurological condition. Symptoms are seen between six months & 2 ½ years. Bitches shouldn’t be bred from until after this age to ensure this will not be bred down. 

*Eye conditions -* Hereditary Cataract and Multifocal Retinal Dysplasia(MRD). Bitches should be annually health-checked to ensure these are not present or carried. 

*Mitral Valve Disease (MVD)*. I think, though may be wrong, that 50% of Cavaliers can get this. Puppies should only be acquired from a breeder who gets their bitches heart checked with 12 months of the litter being born. 

And of course you'd need to ensure the stud was PRA tested.

Turi x


----------



## Turi

Oh, and we are hoping to get a puppy in Feb, Mar & Apr. We're due to be exchanging on our first home next week. Keep your fingers crossed everyone!!! Ideally we'd like 3-4 months to get settled and then puppy time!!! 

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy

They are gorgeous but awwwwwwwwwwwww the black & tan puppy :love-eyes:


----------



## ali-s.j.

Very, very cute - interesting how the colours come out.
I'm not converted though :ilmc:


----------



## Mogdog

I like the look of the black and tan puppy too .... very similar colouring to Treacle on here.


----------



## JoJo

M&M's mummy said:


> They are gorgeous but awwwwwwwwwwwww the black & tan puppy :love-eyes:


Good taste Shirley .. I like the black & tan too .. Must admit I will be showing pic of Milly to my friend too


----------



## JoJo

Ali I am a cockapoo gal through and through .. but hey I can appreciate a cute dog.. I think I am just a POO fan lol ... oh no that sounds so wrong .. JoJo is a Poo Fan ...

I really like Poo mixes ... and the names well .. crazy like me ...


----------



## ali-s.j.

JoJo said:


> Ali I am a cockapoo gal through and through .. but hey I can appreciate a cute dog.. I think I am just a POO fan lol ... oh no that sounds so wrong .. JoJo is a Poo Fan ...
> 
> I really like Poo mixes ... and the names well .. crazy like me ...


I appreciate the cute pups too - I grew up with Cavaliers, and had one until about 5 years ago - I love them, they are gorgeous, faithful, loving, the best natured dogs you could ever wish for, and if I lived in JDland, I would probably have a cavapoo or 2 .... but in my no more than 2 dogs at a time life, it'll only be cockapoos from now on 
My eldest son wants to change cockapoos to cockadoodles  I'm a 'poo girl too :laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy

Lovely pups... gald you did nt just go with your heart which must be so easy to do when you've got a lovely pup in your hand.... hope all goes well in Devon x x


----------



## Turi

ali-s.j. said:


> I appreciate the cute pups too - I grew up with Cavaliers, and had one until about 5 years ago - I love them, they are gorgeous, faithful, loving, the best natured dogs you could ever wish for, and if I lived in JDland, I would probably have a cavapoo or 2 .... but in my no more than 2 dogs at a time life, it'll only be cockapoos from now on
> My eldest son wants to change cockapoos to cockadoodles  I'm a 'poo girl too :laugh:



Out of interest Ali, why wouldn't you have a Cavapoo now - what is it about your Cockapoo that has the edge on the Cavalier?

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j.

I don't know any Cavapoos, but if I had to choose between Cavalier and Cocker, it would be Cocker (working) - I like the look of the Cocker more, I like the bounce factor you get, and now I don't have small children to consider, the Cocker has the edge for me. As far as the cross with the poodle is concerned, I think it's maybe a similar debate to the American/English Show/Working one.

My advice to you would be - try to put puppies out of your mind and think ahead to adult dogs, find out as much as you can about both breeds, meet or talk to as many owners as you can.
Try not to tie yourself in knots about it  .... or get one of each!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Mogdog said:


> I like the look of the black and tan puppy too .... very similar colouring to Treacle on here.


Hmmm me too Sue. At this moment in time we are on the A453 travelling home from Derbyshire and in the back of the truck are our two new puppies  ...Satin and Silk  ...they are litter sisters that look like twins, both are black and tan working cockers (mum was Choc and tan and dad blue roan and tan). Check out our website soon as we'll be posting pics.  J xx


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh what perfect names  I'm thinking I might like one of their puppies.......
Ramsay didn't flinch yesterday when I dropped something about my next puppy into the conversation......


----------



## Guest

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hmmm me too Sue. At this moment in time we are on the A453 travelling home from Derbyshire and in the back of the truck are our two new puppies  ...Satin and Silk  ...they are litter sisters that look like twins, both are black and tan working cockers (mum was Choc and tan and dad blue roan and tan). Check out our website soon as we'll be posting pics.  J xx


Derbyshire !! before our move to norfolk in january we lived on the nottingham /derby border in a town called Heanor .. i know of a working cocker breeder in belper


----------



## Jukee Doodles

julieash said:


> Derbyshire !! before our move to norfolk in january we lived on the nottingham /derby border in a town called Heanor .. i know of a working cocker breeder in belper


WOW what a small world....with my previous husband we lived in bothe Codnor and Belper for a while!  J x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Victoria,
What a tough decision. The Cavapoos are very cute. I looked at them initially but ruled them out as I was too worried about Cavalier health risks. I agree with Ali, they don't stay puppies for long and it's the adult dog you need to love. Whatever fits with your lifestyle and personality is the most important part. Good luck choosing!


----------



## Guest

Jukee Doodles said:


> WOW what a small world....with my previous husband we lived in bothe Codnor and Belper for a while!  J x


oh my goodness !!! its fate  belper is a beautiful place to live .. plus all the added derbyshire countryside ..loys of great walks there ...


----------



## JoJo

Jedicrazy said:


> Victoria,
> What a tough decision. The Cavapoos are very cute. I looked at them initially but ruled them out as I was too worried about Cavalier health risks. I agree with Ali, they don't stay puppies for long and it's the adult dog you need to love. Whatever fits with your lifestyle and personality is the most important part. Good luck choosing!


Agree Clare .. its personal choice


----------



## Turi

Ali, you are a very bad influence aren't you... suggesting the two breeds and then casually mentioning that you may be getting a second Cockapoo so casually...! I'm jealous! 

Thank you for your words of wisdom everyone - sorry to be so indecisive! At least when we do make the decision, we know it'll be the right one! 

Turi x


----------

